# Wizard Names



## Ero Gaki

A friend of mine who plays in our D&D games has a habit of having unimaginative names; things like Kyle, Jacob, etc. Now, don't get me wrong, a players character is his own business. Recently, this friend of mine, let's call him the Bill, has decided to play a wizard. He decided that he wanted a name for this character that is really, well, wizard-like. He doesn't want to steal names from books or the like (and he clearly stated that he wasn't going to use any of the big names, like Gandalf, Elminster, Mordenkainen, etc). So, I ask all of you: what are some really nice wizard names? Names that just scream "look at me, I'm a powerful wizard?"


----------



## jasper

I like names like Kyle. Why should I have to suffer because someone who has trouble spelling in his own language try to come up with exotic name and spells with no vowels.


----------



## Ero Gaki

An interesting point, but not really what I was looking for.


----------



## Henry

Basically, anything except "joke" names, and even then, if they're clever. 

How about:

Morandor
Jelahn of Stonecoast (or insert homebrew region here)
Daingrak (just 'dain' to his friends)
Kyleran (if he wants a take off of a common name)
Tharnvar (add "the bloody" after you hit 9th level or so) 

Even some joke names can be fun, as they COULD be serious in-character, but fun out of character:
Xantakk (uses acid-based spells a lot)
Morfine (female master of enchantments)
Kyri Aleasa
Altace (wizard very prone to stress)


----------



## Warehouse23

Remembering that wizards are part of an arcane brotherhood, even if they are solo adventurers, can help shape a name. Regardless of surname, a lot of character can shine through a wizard's choice of "last names." (e.g., honorifics, patronymics, etc.)

My last wizard was named Damothoneil Arlo (Damon for short). Of course, being a blacksmith-themed wizard, he was called "Damon the Copper" as a low level wizard. As he advanced in power, he could follow two paths: towards his good inclination (becoming "Damon the Silver" when he picked up his first level of Eldritch Knight, and eventually, "Damon the Gold" if he ever conquered some great evil) or towards the evil that comes with abuse of power (becoming "Damon the Tarnished").


----------



## cmanos

Ashlar, Lasher, Rowan, Tristan, Thane, Barabas, Taleisin (better for a bard), Antares, Golgoth the Skullbearer,


----------



## Darmanicus

Giles J Pimms is one I used for an extravagent wildmage I once played, a rather la dee da stiff upper lip chappy.

Others as follows......

Slazzack, Maelstrom, um, ummmm......yup that's it


----------



## Napftor

My very first wizard PC was named Chastazar.  And while I thought it was pretty cool, it was pointed out to me by a good friend that the name sounded more like a soda than a dangerous spellcaster.


----------



## harmyn

If you want to keep it fairly simple and easy for him, I would suggest an ancient roman, greek, or norse name depending on what image he is wanting to go for. The roman names are the easiest to spell and pronounce as latin is a root language.

A few examples from a quick web search:

Bellicianus, Castus,  Clemens, Magnus, Maritimus, Valens, Venator


----------



## lukelightning

You can easily decide that wizards have their own sub-culture of names and traditions. Sure, you were named Kyle Brown by your mom when you were born, but once you became an apprentice you started meeting people named Zaron and Mysta and Jozar and Famnilliatalpius the Glorified.  

I like to use "Latinish" or "Greekish" names for wizards (as in Latin or Greek if I can, or at least words that sound like they are Latin or Greek).  Some wizards in my campaign: Aristaeus, Draxillian, Rhadamanthus, Virgillia.


----------



## Ero Gaki

I'm digging the names, keep them coming, yo.


----------



## Chimera

As shown in my sig, one of my characters is the young, ambitious, arrogant (...and insecure) Fred Ravenmark, born of a family of crafters and shopkeepers.  As is fitting with his nature, he has chosen the name "Talent" for himself, representing that he alone, in the history of his family, has the talent for magic.


----------



## gamecat

From my game:

Rallan Faragher - head of the Order of the scarf, Haugdenbourg Separatist Leader

Falnas Einhander - Member of the Order of the scarf (he's in my sig! hooray!)

plus this other concept art - havent figured out her place quite yet.


----------



## arscott

Charles Dickens is an excellent and underused source of wizardy-sounding names.  A good number of his names have a vaguely comedic quality that can be perfect for a funny old man sitting at the top of a tower pouring through arcane books:

A few names that come to mind:
Ebenezer Scrooge
Barnaby Rudge
Quilp the Dwarf
Wackford Squeers
Martin Chuzzlewit

I can only think of one Dickensian name that would be lousy for a magician:  David Copperfield


----------



## Thanee

Ambrose or Magellan!

Bye
Thanee


----------



## RobF

I present the most bone-chilling wizard name in the history of wizard names.

To quote a famous movie:

"I am enchanter.  There are some who call me, Tim.?.?"


Someone had to say it.  This thread was just screaming for a Monty Python reference.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone

Pug.  Ged.

Wizard names don't have to be flashy to carry power.


----------



## Guero Caballero

*I Feel Your Pain, Brother...*

IMC, one of my players decided he wanted a half-orc wizard/blood magus.  His name: Blain.


----------



## Justin

Henry said:
			
		

> Xantakk (uses acid-based spells a lot)




"I cast an Acid-Substituted Maximized Empowered Fireball!  Make a Reflux Save."   





 yoink


----------



## The_Gunslinger658

Hi-

Here are a couple of names I have used for my Wizards:

Gary Owens- Elf Mage

The Grill- 1/2 Elf Mage that has cornrolls and a set of gold front teeth.

Scott



			
				Justin said:
			
		

> "I cast an Acid-Substituted Maximized Empowered Fireball!  Make a Reflux Save."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yoink


----------



## Errant

How about Edric, Tallister, or Torlock?

I don't _think_ I stole those from anyone else...


----------



## EdL

Then there is always Blaise, Blaze, Blayze, etc. (Didn't Merlin use one of these sometimes?)


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms

Some NPCs in my homebrew or names that I just came up with ad hoc:
Malek Blackmarsh, 
Staffwielder Jozath, 
Eiran of the Whitecloak, 
Auric the treasurehound, 
Lucky Felix, 
Kaevon "Razorflame" Dweamonn, 
Aeliera, apprentice of the North Wood Triad, 
Magignus Evoker, 
Meleody the Enchantress, 
Imogen harbinger of fate, 
Eisenhertz, 
Gladross the bold,
Maxok the defiant,

My wife use a random name generator: 2d4 letters; 1d20 to generate consonants other than y, 1d6 to generate vowels and y; change as desired.
She's gotten names like:
Lujon (j pronounced like it was an h)
Molic Grey
Xam
Tela
But she rarely plays arcanists


----------



## rgard

RobF said:
			
		

> I present the most bone-chilling wizard name in the history of wizard names.
> 
> To quote a famous movie:
> 
> "I am enchanter.  There are some who call me, Tim.?.?"
> 
> 
> Someone had to say it.  This thread was just screaming for a Monty Python reference.




One of my friends is playing a Wookie Jedi (currently hairless due to a Jedi mind trick done by his Trandosian Jedi friend...but I already recounted that in a different thread), a Stone Child monster class based character and a Human Wizard...and all are named: 

'Tim'.

And my last 3 characters are all named 'Robert' but with the French pronounciation.

Greetings from the land of boundless imagination!

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## rgard

EdL said:
			
		

> Then there is always Blaise, Blaze, Blayze, etc. (Didn't Merlin use one of these sometimes?)




Speaking of Merlin...another of my friends from way back named his cleric:  Merlin.  We never did figure that one out, but we think he was so eager to play that he read the 1E players handbook from the beginning, read the cleric description first (c comes before w) and saw that clerics cast spells and rolled up the character.


----------



## Xath

Thanee said:
			
		

> Ambrose or Magellan!




[Deep Booming Voice] AMBROSE!!! [/DBV]

...It's Magellan

[Deep Booming Voice] Right...Magellan, whatever.  [/DBV]


How about Harry Potter?  

But seriously, have a look at some of the once-mentioned names in Rowling's books.  They're a bit like Dickins meets Tolkien meets John Doe.  Like Aberforth.  Aberforth is a great Wizard's name.

Or you could come up with something completely cool and original.  Like Xath.


----------



## rgard

Ero Gaki said:
			
		

> A friend of mine who plays in our D&D games has a habit of having unimaginative names; things like Kyle, Jacob, etc. Now, don't get me wrong, a players character is his own business. Recently, this friend of mine, let's call him the Bill, has decided to play a wizard. He decided that he wanted a name for this character that is really, well, wizard-like. He doesn't want to steal names from books or the like (and he clearly stated that he wasn't going to use any of the big names, like Gandalf, Elminster, Mordenkainen, etc). So, I ask all of you: what are some really nice wizard names? Names that just scream "look at me, I'm a powerful wizard?"




My 1E Illusionist:

Pharazin Light-Bender, Decimator of Plebes and Illusionist of Ill Repute.


----------



## Edgewood

A few wizards from my campaign:

Nicodemeous Magnus
Rozwyn
Darkrieg
Vesius the Wise
Lorin Highstaff


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sometimes you can use real-world names...if you give them a fantasy spin.  Everybody in my game group loved my Ftr/Th Johnny Bones.  Similarly, somtimes you can use another language's version of a name.  John becomes Ian or Sean.

That in mind, take a name...any real-world name, and combine it with something else:

Jacob Startouched

Aaron Halfmoon

Alex the Seventh of the Seventh

Joanna of the Lore

Alastair Darkflame

Jean-Philippe DuMorte

Ian Shardson

Stefan Winterwolf

etc.

Or you can explore other cultural naming styles.  Some I've used in the past:

Twelve Stars Falling (Native American)

Arion Dragomir (from Russo/Finnish)


----------



## lightful

A favorite NPC from an earlier campaign was Imblaesus Nodostronin, would be lich and master of the fortress of Gor-Gandal.

It was fun when the party bard, attemting to impress a tribe of bugbears named the party as : The Knights of Gor-Gandal.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem

Hermes Trismegistus/Mercurius ter Maximus.

Theophrastus Bombastus.


----------



## StupidSmurf

El Finster- 2nd best wizard in the Realms

Lady Alustygal- Very randy wizardess who's second in command in Silverymoon

Morty Kainen- his magnificent mansions always end up having leaky roofs

Bigbeef- uses his Clenched fist spells to grab hamburgers

Nostrul- His magical auras light up your nose

Merf- If anything can go wrong with his acid arrows, they will.

Stumblefloor- Beleagured magic school headmaster whose been driven to drink by precocious annoying scarred kid.

Berlin- German wizard who gave King Arthur the scabbard for Excalibur

Ned- This wizard of Earthsea casts some nif-diddly-ifty spells, neighbor!

Jardis- This evil Narnian witch is a lot larger on the inside than she is on the outside
------
OK, in all seriousness, here's some wizard names used in my campaign, either by me or my players:

Sepulcrave, the Necromancer
Crematoria, the tutor of Sepulcrave
Mecunastor
Illakar
Setzer Giambiani
Malraz Alizar
Marcus
Shadyme (female elven wizard)


----------



## Kastil

When going with a wizard name (and I don't know if goes along with the whole 'Gandalf' thing)  I like to use the names of hockey players.  Some of the more interesting ones sound... wizardy to me.

Roenick
Khabibulin
Zhitnik
Desjardins

etc..... nhl.com has a whole list to choose from.


----------



## Stormborn

Personally I kind of like the idea of arcane spell casters who start off named "Bob"  but later adopt a more suitable "name of power."  But, I understand the OPs problem, we have a player who waits until the last min to name a PC (usually a ranger), and inevitablly winds up with a name like Bob or something another player or the GM picks for him.

Now, my first PC was Grayalyn Stormborn, a half-elf sorcerer.  The name was rather simple, its mine -sorta.  My middle name is Gray, my mother's maiden name as well, and my father's name is Lynn. So I became the Gray of Lynn - Grayalyn.  Although the PC went by Grayl for short.  And given the tornado warnings the night I was born, Stormborn was a fairly easy one to make as well.


----------



## BullMarkOne

http://translation.langenberg.com/

I often use the various translators linked from this page for npc names, just pick a word that describes the character, and a language to translate to and viola! instant interesting name. I mean how much more wizardy a name can ya have than wizard in say, Icelandic?

http://www.seventhsanctum.com/

Has a great selection of random name (or anything) generators. I especially like the angel/demon namer for magicy type characters.


----------



## Staffan

StupidSmurf said:
			
		

> El Finster- 2nd best wizard in the Realms



Actually, he lives in Huzuz and gets very annoyed if someone confuses him with that other glory-hound. And he's nowhere near being second-best, though he's no pushover at 12th level.


----------



## el-remmen

I use this site _a lot_. . .


----------



## Zander

EdL said:
			
		

> Then there is always Blaise, Blaze, Blayze, etc. (Didn't Merlin use one of these sometimes?)



Merlin's master is referred to as Blaise in _La Morte D'Arture_ though doesn't make an appearance IIRC.


----------



## Zander

Anyone for Zander?

I would suggest Simkin but a) it's already been taken as a wizard's name (see my sig) and b) it's my name IRL (see me in person!)


----------



## sniffles

jasper said:
			
		

> I like names like Kyle. Why should I have to suffer because someone who has trouble spelling in his own language try to come up with exotic name and spells with no vowels.



That kind of naming always disturbs my suspension of disbelief. I might know someone named Kyle, and then I'll always think of him when the name is said instead of thinking of the character. But there's no reason a "made-up" name has to be long or unpronounceable. If the player really wants something short and sweet, minor adjustments to "real-world" names could do the trick: Bren, Jorn, Tob, Nai, Lliw, Yram, Nasus, etc.


----------



## Jdvn1

I noted in class, one day, that there were a number of people with odd names. I wrote them down, and now I use them for some of my PbP characters.


----------



## Mark Chance

Silly names are really the best. I recommend Zot! the Electrocutioner. Or maybe Melbrinionsadsazzersteldregandishfeltselior.


----------



## StupidSmurf

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> Silly names are really the best. I recommend Zot! the Electrocutioner. Or maybe Melbrinionsadsazzersteldregandishfeltselior.





Called "Mel" for short?   

I reserve silly names for my gnome NPCs. My favorite is:

Chuckoblottotarquinwimbimtimlimberstopftangftangolebiscuitbarrelassclown...the Fourth.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> Originally Posted by Mark Chance
> Silly names are really the best. I recommend Zot! the Electrocutioner. Or maybe Melbrinionsadsazzersteldregandishfeltselior.






> Called "Mel" for short?




Not neccessarily, I'm thinking.

If the PC is a hot elf chick, perhaps she'd be called "Dish," from "Melbrinionsadsazzersteldregan_*dish*_feltselior" (emphasis mine).


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

And, as Zander implies...there are LOTS of good names floating around on the posters of EN World and other boards.  Check 'em out!

Other sources: Buy a baby names book- often you'll find other cultural versions of common names that simply sound great, or you'll find names that sound common, but have really cool backgrounds.

Example: Tyrone- popular among my people (blacks), is rooted in ancient Latin (tyrannus) and from Greek (tyrannos)..."King" or "Usurper," depending on to whom you talk.  "Tyr" was, as many of us know, a Norse divinity associated with law and war.

That in mind, one of my earlier PCs (back in the 1970s) was Tyrus Archon (another Greek-derived word for "ruler")...this guy was OBVIOUSLY destined for greatness.

Open the baby names book at random, point and choose.  You may find the name you're looking for, or you may find its roots to be even more compelling.


----------



## Henry

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> And, as Zander implies...there are LOTS of good names floating around on the posters of EN World and other boards.  Check 'em out!




I've had an Evil Psionic Warforged named Cor Azer; a cleric/monk named Theryn of Nowhere; and a Shadow Rogue named Wolf-Spider, all courtesy of previous ENWorlders.


----------



## the Jester

A couple cool names from my campaign (or past campaigns): 

Lady Xastys
Koleta Deathcloud
Ahrim Delancy
Fadros Foeflayer
Thimbleton (a gnome, natch)
Malford the Magnificent (later God-King Malford the Magnificent)
Dzaram the Lich
E-Krektor


----------



## shilsen

Henry said:
			
		

> I've had an Evil Psionic Warforged named Cor Azer; a cleric/monk named Theryn of Nowhere; and a Shadow Rogue named Wolf-Spider, all courtesy of previous ENWorlders.



 I've used character names from ENWorld story hours more than actual poster names, but I did have a Henry once. All you, baby !


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I once ran a female Elf Ftr/Mu known as the Harlequin (she dressed as one).  Super high Int & Cha...attitude to spare (once insulted a dragon to get his attention)...her "Bauble" (the staff that a court jester would carry) was a disguised club.

And she just as easily could have been called "The Jester."    

Heck...look at THIS thread:  Zander, Luke Lightning, (Mark) Chance and many others are IDEAL!


----------



## Henry

shilsen said:
			
		

> I've used character names from ENWorld story hours more than actual poster names, but I did have a Henry once. All you, baby !




Piratecat promised me that one of the undead Skaven ghouls in his campaign with the Defenders would be named Henryk. I was honored to be killed by the best.


----------



## sniffles

Phone books are good spots to look for names. I had an alien character in a Star Trek game whose name was Cesteen Dexceb - both names I got from my company phone directory at work and then swapped around some letters. Email aliases are good too (except when you get to some of the unfortunate ones I've seen: ASchmuck, AFagg, KNees, you get the idea).


----------



## mhacdebhandia

I tend towards mundane, but not modern, names for my characters - that is, names which were actually used in human cultures in the past, but which don't sound "modern". For instance, Ella might be short for Eleanor and may even have been used in Ye Olden Tymes, but it sounds modern to my ear. Conversely, Richard is still used as a name these days but it still sounds old-fashioned to me, so it works.

I'm very much against using completely made-up fantasy names, because they just sound ridiculous. Thranvar is right out. 

I like to use Roman names when I can - history is full of exotic-sounding names that real people used. My *World of Warcraft* characters, for instance, have been called Ascanius, Catilina, Licinia, Osric, Xenophon, Furius, Hilarius (okay, it's a joke name, but it *is* the Latin form of "Hilary" and Hilarius was a Pope), et cetera.

Consider the men called *Cornelius*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cornelius_(Ancient_Roman_nomen) in Roman history. Plenty of good names there - okay, except the many guys called Lentulus. That's silly.


----------



## sniffles

mhacdebhandia said:
			
		

> I tend towards mundane, but not modern, names for my characters - that is, names which were actually used in human cultures in the past, but which don't sound "modern". For instance, Ella might be short for Eleanor and may even have been used in Ye Olden Tymes, but it sounds modern to my ear. Conversely, Richard is still used as a name these days but it still sounds old-fashioned to me, so it works.
> 
> I'm very much against using completely made-up fantasy names, because they just sound ridiculous. Thranvar is right out.
> 
> I like to use Roman names when I can - history is full of exotic-sounding names that real people used. My *World of Warcraft* characters, for instance, have been called Ascanius, Catilina, Licinia, Osric, Xenophon, Furius, Hilarius (okay, it's a joke name, but it *is* the Latin form of "Hilary" and Hilarius was a Pope), et cetera.
> 
> Consider the men called *Cornelius*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cornelius_(Ancient_Roman_nomen) in Roman history. Plenty of good names there - okay, except the many guys called Lentulus. That's silly.



I like Thranvar! I may have to remember that one.   
When I'm roaming around the Forgotten Realms or Greyhawk I don't want to meet some guy named Richard - that just makes me think of the real world. Richard is still a fairly common name. I'm a bit arbitrary about that, though - I wouldn't have any objection to a fellow player using a very common Finnish name, for instance.


----------



## Knight Otu

cmanos said:
			
		

> Ashlar,



Coincidentally, the name of my LEW wizard is Ashnar. In a short-lived PbP, I've played a young sorcerer by the name Jepraith Marzail, nick-named Raith.


----------



## Tetsubo

This is where I find many of the names I use:

http://www.zoope.com/about/about_names.html

Names from past characters:

Canthos the Grey
Pavel the Enervated
Vocan Stonecleaver
Dederic Blackhand
Morgan Twinblades
Dagan Drake
Morgan Willowleaf


----------



## Arkhandus

Hrm....I sometimes try to model a character's name after some other fictional character I've read about or seen in a game. *shrug*  I just try to make names that fit the same kind of general mold of that stuff.

Some names I've used before for wizard PCs or NPCs (some of these were only found in my games as ancient mages who created new spells, now named after them):
Arkhandus
Dimetrios
Atremai
Vaeron Dunerunner
Nicholas Thorn, "Necronis"
Archaeon
Orvidan
Esmere (female sorceress NPC)
Martus
Haraad
Eriath
Asmodius Firebringer
Twi'liith Silvermeadow (female pixie sorceress NPC)
Jhaerym Stonefire
Earendil Moonleaf
Severis Arunikiir
Kurtek Kraghelm
Trevell Darkhollow
Xerius Blacksword
Kraxus Veraxius
Varyn Stormbringer
Andarien Stoneriven
Amadeus Veradicus
Lucian DragonborneA
Avros Aeradamus
Fenwick Rainweaver
Verick Wavecaller
Malvec of Oakshire
Skeggs Red-Eye
Tayen
Lars Cray
Barakus Argent
Xerzed
Vaeth
Toman
Vaxx
Durideus Dalewind
Decius
Gimble
Varash
Vindaar
Zutmoy
Baashir
Zanuvial
Taurion
Aeridion
Loroche

There are a few I've forgotten or lost over the years.......
Hope this at least helps give some ideas!


----------



## Kuld

Yobe: My first wizards name.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Another option is to go the mysterious route.

One series of Clint Eastwood's westerns featured a nameless character...at least, his name was never given.  Its an option...

Black Sabbath's "The Wizard" talks about how people react when a wizard walks by...his mere presence evokes reactions similar to those of a powerful and feared king.

So, when people ask the PC's name, say "I am THE wizard...that is all you need to know."  Or something similarly mysterious or menacing.


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms

Most of my players have no interest in playing spellcasters, so most of my campaigns arcanists have been NPCs.  A few are powerful archmages, but most are just specialists in their own narrow, fairly technical fields, so I don't always shoot for "grand and powerful."

J.K. Rowling has reminded me what a fan I am of typonyms, (especially in an RPG, where it can be hard to keep folks sorted out) so when I needed a wizard who created an alternate version of _locate creature_ with better range but the requirement that a blood relative of the creature sought must provide an ounce of blood, I created a Diviner/Blood Magus and named him . . . 

Eldarc Hem

(ELDritchARCane HEMo)  His name is a code for me for "magicy blood guy."


----------



## Arkhandus

Here are the names of some mages I've played, seen played, DMed, seen DMed, or have designed but not yet been able to put into play.  I won't bother including the last names of those that have them, nor any race indicator.  Though sometimes the last name is just as important in invoking the right kind of image.  I'm sure I'm forgetting around half a dozen or so names, too.

Arkhandus
Archeon
Necronis
Dimetrios
Trokaire
Jhaeyrm
Daeth
Earendil
Kurtek
Memnus
Gavin
Durideus
Xerius
Kraxus
Vaeron
Mathias
Phaeron
Kulag
Alaric
Andarien
Amadeus
Forsythe
Fu Shen Hao
Lucian
Avros
Fenwick
Elizar
Rak'tal
Seith
Verick
Weldun
Zhardahl
Barakus
Korallis
Kitsurugi
Rhatu
Lucius
Trevell
Severis
Lars
Tayen
Skeggs
Malvec
Vaxx
Haraad
Atremai
Jhovan
Orvidan
Theodus
Seruleus
Sethyr
Rothyr
Eladar
Vallyn
Higashi
Martus
Malikal
Vasiryon
Ch'in Yun Tai
Xanatos
Efisal


----------



## Lord Pendragon

Galimon the Librarian.


----------



## Abraxas

I tend to use the names of historical astronemers/mathmeticians/scientists/inventors, the association of the name with someone who in our own past was recognized as brilliant seems to give the character an air of being as smart as that 18+ on the character sheet would indicate. I also use math/science terms. With that in mind here are a few I have used

Avogadgro
Bezier
Cantor
Cassini
Coulomb
Foucault
Kepler
Landau
Mandelbrot
Mobius
Tesla - but only if none of the players know who the band is
Tesserac
Venn


----------



## Teflon Billy

Henry said:
			
		

> Basically, anything except "joke" names




Henry for the win!


----------



## Lord Pendragon

Abraxas said:
			
		

> Tesla - but only if none of the players know who the band is



Or, God forbid, the man.


----------



## Abraxas

> Or, God forbid, the man.




Why? If they associate the  name with ol Nik thats fine, I just don't want them thinking cheesy rock band . . .


----------



## Lord Pendragon

Abraxas said:
			
		

> Why? If they associate the  name with ol Nik thats fine, I just don't want them thinking cheesy rock band . . .



Hah!  Okay, that made me laugh.


----------



## WhatGravitas

The Kalevala is a great reference for names. The names are all a bit exotic, yet beautiful (if you're not a native Suomi speaker, then they're less exotic).

Or you can also pull names out of the Finnish version of the Kalevala.


----------



## Philotomy Jurament

Rhialto the Marvellous
Chun the Unavoidable
Phandaal
Pandelume
Laccodel
Mazirian
Maurenron
Rogol
Kerlin
Glenstorm


----------



## ajanders

Lappoy the Unexpected
Kurbin Nine-Wands
Lezed, Keeper of the Iron Tome
"Pyre-Heart" Incarnadine


----------



## reason

*...*

Adopted names are good. Exalted style naming is one such way to go for wizards - depends on the style of your cultures, but all have appropriate naming conventions for the powerful that are not actually common names. You can plunder the Enclave setting for the names of Ammander sages - who are, more or less, maybe, somewhat the wizards in residence there. Some examples:

The Awl
The Cursed
The Denier
The Ebon
The Eel
The Expected Smile
The Furrow
The Locked Heart
The Marked
The Silent
The Sunlit
The Twice-Folded Scroll

Reason
Principia Infecta


----------



## Tetsubo

The last wizard I played was a human named Canthos the Grey. He was a rather dour man that had been raised primarily by dwarves.


----------



## Arkhandus

Woah, wierd.  This is older than I thought.  I completely forgot that I had already contributed to this thread some time ago.  Someone must've dredged it up recently and I just didn't recognize it as one I'd responded to before the server crash.


----------



## Megatron

I play a mage named Morbo.
Morbo demanded I type this.


----------



## Asmor

Any name can be a good name, once you get used to it.

When I first started playing WoW, I decided to use their random name generator instead of coming up with something on my own. I ended up settling on Kameeka, which I wasn't all that happy was, but I figured it was good enough. It just didn't sound right to me.

Now fast forward 60 levels, and I can't even imagine what problem I ever had with the name. It just fits perfectly. Same goes for my fiancée's character, Edelga. Thought it was silly, now it just sounds right.


----------



## VirgilCaine

Cyvus Vail.
Tregillish Mul.


----------



## Megatron

other wizards from my setting:

Zodameran, lord of the tower
Thanomeidin the High Mystic
Solmung the Cryomancer
Erracus Al'din, Ethermage
Osric Shadowmancer
Nazaran the Wanderer
Ghel-Arrad, Lord-Mage of Windport
Ascareed, Lichlord of the Whisperlands
Khenzaga Stormchild

All of which are major players through out my settings history, so i wouldn't lift them directly.

My suggestions: play with syllables- keep the ones you like, discard the rest.


----------



## Gentlegamer

Ero Gaki said:
			
		

> A friend of mine who plays in our D&D games has a habit of having unimaginative names; things like Kyle, Jacob, etc. Now, don't get me wrong, a players character is his own business. Recently, this friend of mine, let's call him the Bill, has decided to play a wizard. He decided that he wanted a name for this character that is really, well, wizard-like. He doesn't want to steal names from books or the like (and he clearly stated that he wasn't going to use any of the big names, like Gandalf, Elminster, Mordenkainen, etc). So, I ask all of you: what are some really nice wizard names? Names that just scream "look at me, I'm a powerful wizard?"



The thing is, no name inherently shouts out "look at me, I'm a powerful wizard." It is the career of the magic-user that determines the fame or infamy of his name as a wizard. The name "Mordenkainen," for example, was created by Gary to fit into the campaign of Rob Kuntz, which was based on Finnish legends. The name is pseudo-Finnish . . . being synonymous with "powerful wizard" came much later.

Just be wary if he chooses "Randle Flagg" as his wizard's name . . .


----------



## Gentlegamer

Philotomy Jurament said:
			
		

> Rhialto the Marvellous
> Chun the Unavoidable
> Phandaal
> Pandelume
> Laccodel
> Mazirian
> Maurenron
> Rogol
> Kerlin
> Glenstorm



No Iucounu?  No Turjan?


----------



## vulcan_idic

Back in one of my high school games a friend had a wizard with a name borrowed from a great scientist of history, which I though fit perfectly - Archimedes


----------



## Kwitchit

Robert Jordan's names sound good- semi-realistic, but not real. Some that might work for a (male) wizard (as long as no-one has read WoT)

Mazrim Taim
Raolin Darksbane
Padan Fain
Rhadam Asunawa
Eamon Valda

Hey, why did I pick all evil people...


----------



## Mallus

Here are some the magicians my current group has encountered, or at least heard of, in the fabulous world of CITY.

Dr. Mephisophocles, Professor of Ineffable Inquiry and Un-Natural Philosophy at the University of Narayan, member of the Brotherhood of the Black Worm and Employee of the immortal sorcerer Erebus.

Mr. Darkheart, a member of the Brotherhood noted for sealing away the demonic entity called Effame Gauche beneath a monastery of the God of Feasting in Narayan. Dr. Mephisophocles's mentor.

Nadir Akmad-Medhi, renegade Mind-Duelist from the Miir Valley School who has drunk demon blood from the Goblet of Ire. Party nemesis.

Shalazar, head of the New School for Gate Research at the Acadeum Gaeta in Gallina:CITY.

Sanjuro, "Saville" Roeh, a social-climbing alchemist who specializes in blood and hunting magics.

Mop Mop Bow, a tea-shop owner who specializes in "the Wu of Water"; a form of tea-based alchemy.

Magnus Gyrefalcon, famous alchemist-engineer who designed the Size-Malleable Self-Winding Phlogistonic Combat Gryphon Prototype Alpha, codename: "Philip".

Riven Sugarglass, hideously deformed alchemist said to own one of the three existing copies of the Calculatus Homunculatus, and claims to have co-written the Philosohpers Algorithm which gives artificial souls to constructs.


----------



## Presto2112

A method I like occasionally using is to slightly misspell existing modern names.  Move around or change a letter or two.  Greg become Greb, Allan becomes Xannal, Kenneth becomes Krennet, etc...


----------



## zypherillius

*wow, creative names?*

maybe im out of the loop, but every character ive ever rolled up fromt he start with the exception of 4 have all been named tim.
wizards, fighters, druids, rogues, all named tim.  if im running two characters in a campaign, the one that was first is tim, and the second one is always the name of the class they are.
the four exceptions are arial bombardment, he was a flying sorcerer that had so many fireballs he had to retire.
edmund fitzgerald, he was a wizard that was two levels ahead of everybody else in the campaign, then drew from a deck of many things and got 100000 experience, so hes retired now.
had a 16th level wizard named Eeh since i couldnt think of any other names at the time.
last and definatly not least, in a star wars campaign i had a hairless wookie named tim, but when he died, i had has albino brother come in, and the brothers name was timmy.
i guess when one watches too much monty python, the tim the enchanter influence is a bit much, but it does make it easier over games since everybody knows the character from every other game you play in with them.
i find it hard to name any character, so thats why i stick with the same one all the time.


----------

